# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Broze nagels

## Agnes574

Hoi,

Ik wil graag weten of iemand een tip voor me heeft...

Ik heb 'eeuwen' op mijn nagels gebeten...maar echt extreem

Sinds 2002 ben ik daarvan af,maar mijn nagels zijn zeer broos en splisten vlug...dit ook door veelvuldig gebruik van kunstnagels,waar ik begin 2007 mee gestopt ben...nooit meer!!

Maar het probleem blijft...nu behandel ik ze iedere dag met een nagelverharder(van Glycerona,die geeft gelijk een mooie glans ook),maar toch blijven ze zeer broos...

Heeft iemand advies of tips voor me????

Grtzz Agnes Xx

----------


## snipper

Hoi Agnes,

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem en bij mij werkt nagelverharder absoluut niet! Ik heb ook nog een tijdje gewone nagellak gebruikt met het idee dat je nagel dan "beschermd" wordt, maar mijn ervaring is dat het er alleen maar erger van wordt.
Nu hou ik mijn nagels gewoon kort, dan scheuren ze niet zo snel. Ik vind korte nagels niet zo mooi, maar dat is beter dan steeds allemaal haakjes aan je nagels!

Dus ik ben inderdaad ook wel benieuwd of er iemand is die hier wel een effectief middeltje voor heeft!

Groetjes

----------


## irbe

Dag Agnes, 
Ik had ook broze nagels en ging op een beurs naar de stand van Herôme. Daar vertelden ze me dat mijn nagelbedden te droog waren waardoor mijn nagels heel regelmatig afbraken. Ik smeer nu heel regelmatig mijn vingers rond de nagels en mijn nagels zelf goed in met handcreme (Herôme heeft daar ook een speciaal product voor : Cuticle & Nail remedy maar ik vind dit nogal duur) en ik heb ondervonden dat mijn nagels inderdaad verbeterd zijn. Er bestaat ook een soort nagellak van Herôme : Nailhardener. Het bestaat in verschillende sterktes. Van dat product mag je 2x per jaar een kuur van 14 dagen gebruiken. Ik ondervind daar wel veel beterschap mee maar je moet wel wat geduld oefenen hoor want het verschil ondervind je niet na 3 weken. Het lijkt of ik Herôme wil promoten maar dat is niet zo hoor. Alleen maar ondervonden dat de producten niet slecht zijn (jammer dat het vrij duur is). Veel succes dus.
Irbe

----------


## Déylanna

Wat sowieso al fout is, is nagelverharder te gebruiken.
In bijna alle nagelverharders zit formaldehyde. Dit maakt juist de nagels broos.
Wil je toch nagelverharder gebruiken, gebruik dan het merk Creative, deze zijn zonder formaldehyde. Of dit merk bij de drogist te koop is weet ik niet, maar wel bij sommige nagelstyliste.
Broze nagels kunnen ook voortkomen aan een tekort aan eiwitten,
of door het gebruik van bepaalde schoonmaakmiddelen.
Wat zou kunnen helpen is je nagels regelmatig een minuut of vijf in een bakje olijfolie of een mengsel van warm water en speciale nagelolie.
Vijl broze nagels zo recht mogelijk af. In puntvorm gevijlde nagels breken sneller af, en drie keer daags insmeren met herstellende nagelcreme.

liefs
Déy

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks voor de interessante en goede tips lieverd!!
Ik ga achter die nagelverhander zonder formaldehyde aan!!!  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

ik heb het heel erg gehad dat mijn nagels gingen splijten
ik vond dat zo irritant omdat ik ze dan steeds ging mollen, en ik wilde graag mn nagels langer laten groeien omdat ik zelf nailart op mn nagels doe...
nu doe ik er nog steeds nailart op, maar daarbovenop doe ik nog een laag transpirante lak(nagelverharder) op, nu heb ik er eigenlijk niet zoveel last meer van,
mja ik denk ook dat het aan je eigen soort nagels ligt, ik denk bijv niet dat het bij iedereen werkt om je nagels te lakken en daarover een nagelverharder te gebruiken, maar goed we zullen zien he :Big Grin: 

xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Agnes,

Ik heb laatst iets bij de drogist gezien, was een soort flesje wat speciaal tegen broze/splijtende nagels is. Alleen domme ik heeft er niet op gelet hoe dat heette, en of het werkt weet ik natuurlijk ook niet, het viel me alleen op. Dit heb ik iig gezien bij een dirk van den broek drogisterij, geen flauw idee of ze dat ook in België hebben trouwens..

xxx

----------

